# 65 GTO axle swap



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

My 65 has a 69 Olds O type axle under it. I want to change gears as it has a 2.78 open. Parts are hard to find and very expensive, However its supposed to be strong axle. My question is If I put in another axle out of a 67 and up abody that is 61" will I have a problem finding rims with proper backspacing. I plan on putting 17s on it. I read all kinds of stuff that says 65-66 10 bolts are easy to break ab 65 -67 12 bolt is hard to come by in good shape. Does anyone have a wider axle under the 65 and what backspacing did you go with. I have been researching alot and just not seeing answers I need. Thanks in advance


----------

